# ...and here's my other dog



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

My girlfriend moved in a few months ago and I now have a little cocker spaniel too. I'm so happy that Kyuss has some company now, they get on really well.


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

ahh hes gorgeous, love the last pic under the table


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah she was feeling the cold a bit after a wintery day at the beach in Scotland.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Fabulous pictures Framlin, Thanks for sharing - and welcome to the forum by the way!!!

Just one thing - you're made just seven post, I'm into thousands and I still cannot get my pictures on big like you!!! Jan has tried to help - but can someone tell me exactly how to do it please!
love
DT


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

I have sent you a wee message if you want me to give you some help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Fremlin said:


> I have sent you a wee message if you want me to give you some help.


I would love some serious elp thanks - I am a little tied up at the moment though, have read your message but can only be here a few minutes at this time
regards
DT


----------



## Elspeth (Apr 7, 2009)

Fern is my beautiful girl. Need to try and get some pictures of her from when she was a tiny pup, but in the meantime, have this.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking at the length of those legs he isn't so little!!! If you halved the length he might have legs the length of my Cocker... But then mine were bred by a show breeder so they are all small. When I collected mine at 8 weeks old I kept saying how small she was, I think the breeder was getting worried that I thought she was too small for the breed, but I am used to Newfies or German Shepherds, so to me she was TINY!!!

Lovely piccies btw


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

oooooooo is this a cocker fest?????








[/URL][/IMG]

I am attempting to do my first BIG photo so this might not work








[/URL][/IMG]

Nope still can't work out how to do it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautifull Dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

back to the old fashioned way...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely dog - great pic of them both running together. :thumbup1:


----------



## Elspeth (Apr 7, 2009)

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> Looking at the length of those legs he isn't so little!!! If you halved the length he might have legs the length of my Cocker... But then mine were bred by a show breeder so they are all small. When I collected mine at 8 weeks old I kept saying how small she was, I think the breeder was getting worried that I thought she was too small for the breed, but I am used to Newfies or German Shepherds, so to me she was TINY!!!
> 
> Lovely piccies btw


Is yours a show or a working cocker? They have very different proportions. Believe me, Fern is a little cocker. She's barely 15" at the shoulder.



rainy said:


> oooooooo is this a cocker fest?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cocker fest is the way it should be. How could anyone resist their silly wee faces?!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures, i love the 3rd one down..Would look great enlarged on the wall.*


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

shes gorgeous, looks like a bigish cocker (these are fast becoming a firm fav in our house!) 

x


----------

